# Looking for nicotine in Port Elizabeth



## Phillip van Wyk (19/6/20)

Hi there I am looking to buy nicotine to mix my own juice in Port Elizabeth can anyone help

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## vicTor (19/6/20)

Nic doesn't live there anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/6/20)

vicTor said:


> Nic doesn't live there anymore


He moved faaaaaar away

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (19/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 198924


Dis daar naby die 224!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/6/20)

Maybe this could be helpful? 

The good news:
"10kg of eggplant is equivalent to one cigarette"

The bad news:
"However, absorbtion rates from ingestion are low and nicotine is quickly metabolised, so the effect isn't nearly the same."

https://www.vidarholen.net/contents/junk/nicotine.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Maybe this could be helpful?
> 
> The good news:
> "10kg of eggplant is equivalent to one cigarette"
> ...



Unless one smokes the proverbial brinjol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (20/6/20)

It's actually interesting to see which foods contain nicotine. 
https://testcountry.com/blogs/nicotine/6-common-food-with-nicotine-content

Tomatoes
Potatoes
Eggplant
Teas (Green and black - instant, not brewed)
Peppers and capsicums
Cauliflower

And now the supermarkets will wonder why there's a sudden rush on the above, just as there was on Zoo biscuits, initiated by @ARYANTO. Even my brother, who isn't a vaper but had heard the story of @ARYANTO's Zoo biscuits from me, went and bought a packet!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (24/6/20)

Years ago I read a paper on nicotine demand and this outlined where we could get nicotine from. There was list of food stuffs and it said that we have a natural demand for nicotine and that it is beneficial to us as an anti inflammatory. It also noted in that paper that smokers were not prone to catching colds and flu's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (25/6/20)

Hooked said:


> It's actually interesting to see which foods contain nicotine.
> https://testcountry.com/blogs/nicotine/6-common-food-with-nicotine-content
> 
> Tomatoes
> ...


Just a word of warning:

When people potato, they put saliva on the potato, when ....

Hence the big potato ban of late 2020!

Stock up now!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (25/6/20)

Raindance said:


> Just a word of warning:
> 
> When people potato, they put saliva on the potato, when ....
> 
> ...



You're right @Raindance, but I NEVER share my potatoes - especially when they're cut into thin strips and fried!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (12/9/20)

My go to for DIY juice supplies and Nic is a Durban based company, Boss Vape.

If ur order is less than R500, then courier fee is only R50.
I'm in Cape Town, and I prefer dealing with the guys in Durban.
You can check out their site @ bossvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/9/20)

Angelskeeper said:


> My go to for DIY juice supplies and Nic is a Durban based company, Boss Vape.
> 
> If ur order is less than R500, then courier fee is only R50.
> I'm in Cape Town, and I prefer dealing with the guys in Durban.
> You can check out their site @ bossvape.co.za



Didn't know Imraan moved to Durban. 
Have collected stuff from him a few times in JHB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (12/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Didn't know Imraan moved to Durban.
> Have collected stuff from him a few times in JHB.


 Sorry... meant Jozi....

Am busy arranging couriers to Durban for something.... guess I shouldnt be Multi Tasking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (12/9/20)

Thanks for correcting me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (14/9/20)

*3. Eggplants*
Eggplants (aubergines) have a concentration of *100 ng/g of nicotine*. It is second highest next to tobacco among the nightshade family where nicotine alkaloids are commonly present. In simple terms, 10 kg of eggplant has the same nicotine content of a stick of cigarette. This only means that the nicotine content of eggplants is negligible compared to passive smoking.









Me after having equal to TWO stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## takatatak (14/9/20)

Stranger said:


> *3. Eggplants*
> Eggplants (aubergines) have a concentration of *100 ng/g of nicotine*. It is second highest next to tobacco among the nightshade family where nicotine alkaloids are commonly present. In simple terms, 10 kg of eggplant has the same nicotine content of a stick of cigarette. This only means that the nicotine content of eggplants is negligible compared to passive smoking.
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Creosote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/9/20)

Stranger said:


> *3. Eggplants*
> Eggplants (aubergines) have a concentration of *100 ng/g of nicotine*. It is second highest next to tobacco among the nightshade family where nicotine alkaloids are commonly present. In simple terms, 10 kg of eggplant has the same nicotine content of a stick of cigarette. This only means that the nicotine content of eggplants is negligible compared to passive smoking.
> 
> 
> ...



No wonder I love eggplant!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (14/9/20)

Hooked said:


> No wonder I love eggplant!!!


Yes but you can blame it on the dogs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

